

Multithreaded recalculation in Excel - wslh
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/office/bb687899.aspx

======
CamperBob2
How about letting me open more than one document window, _then_ implementing
bikeshed performance improvements that perhaps one in a thousand users will
ever notice?

~~~
MekaiGS
You can open multiple Excel instances since at least Excel 2003 but Excel
would not go out of its way to open files in a new instance if you just double
click on the file.

~~~
CamperBob2
Right, which is how no other Windows application in the 69,105 known planes of
existence works. :(

~~~
kyrias
If you click on a link, an internet shortcut or just your browser icon again
you don't get a new instance.

~~~
CamperBob2
You do if you configure your browser that way.

Excel doesn't allow you to do that, even though the code clearly supports it.
(As others have said, you can launch multiple copies with their own windows by
running the .exe manually.) As far as I can tell, it's just a matter of
someone at MS being an asshat.

~~~
kyrias
Which browsers do that, if I may ask?

~~~
CamperBob2
Which ones don't? In Firefox, it's simply a matter of checking "Open new
windows in a new tab instead" if that's what you want. I leave that feature
enabled in Firefox, but I would prefer that Excel didn't work that way. It
would take five minutes' work to give me the option.

In any case a tab-based Web browser is a completely different sort of
application than Excel.

~~~
kyrias
Which has nothing to do with instances of the browser.

~~~
CamperBob2
And your point is...? Are you somehow attempting to justify the way Excel
behaves by talking about Web browsers?

------
dmcg
Interesting - PHONETIC not thread safe. There must be a story behind that, as
its not obviously a contended resource. [http://office.microsoft.com/en-
gb/excel-help/phonetic-functi...](http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/excel-
help/phonetic-function-HP010342764.aspx)

